# It's Friday!



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

No matter, this for me today, pic courtesy of Bry.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Beaten to it..... and I waited up, too :cry2:

Tomorrow I've set aside for the Megasonic 










PS - I had put it on the bedside table for the morning, but I'm gong to have to move it or it'll keep me awake all night :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Today, this :-










*Elgin Steel Auto*










And Churchill/me checking the time on it? :lol: :yes:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Beaten to it..... and I waited up, too :cry2:


That'll teach you for snatching Paul's Megasonic from under my nose mate  .

Seriously though Rich well done, glad it went to someone who will appreciate it.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

This for me  Cheers Stu


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Maybe I will give this some exercise.










Later,

William


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm wearing this at the mo;


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

no watch on, no feel well today, when it gets dark I know its time to wind down just like the ol days


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

James said:


> no watch on, no feel well today, when it gets dark I know its time to wind down just like the ol days


Sorry to hear that - hope you get better soon...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Still the Inge, I will be home soon then I can play  although in all truth I would be quite happy to wear this every day


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

naked wrist until postie comes, if he has nothing for me I'll make my choice.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing my Rolex today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

*Hi all*

Stowa seatime today










*Have a great weekend all*

Paul


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow it's been ages since I posted in one of these threads!!

Going with this at the mo, may change later though


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

SAR for me today and the next couple, off camping with some mates later:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with this...

*Breitling Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels*


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

No 271 of 500..........36mm ex crown, sapphire, 50M


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> No 271 of 500..........36mm ex crown, sapphire, 50M


Nice one Griff, good to see that Rotary can still make classic, good looking mechanical watches :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Today this one:



















A patented chronograph by Adolphe Lugrin from 1889.

Andreas


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, it is an enamel dial, but the cracks aren't so bad for me, on a quick view on a watch you won't see them that much.

For me it is ok.

Andreas


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Going 'heavyweight' today ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Lost my CWC G10...my regular beater...not seen it for about 3 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Needed something heavy on my wrist today:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Another pic of the Seiko 7A38, one of mine this time.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Sub Today and GMT later


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Rolex GMT for me...


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Sharing my hangover with me is this one (but I've another 7 in my bag as I'm off to Greece for a week tomorrow):


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Lost my CWC G10...my regular beater...not seen it for about 3 weeks.


:shocking: Put something on quick, Paul - people are looking


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello Friday again!

Started the day early with an O&W










Need another watch for lunch


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Still wearing the Seiko that i think will be staying now


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> *Hi all*
> 
> Stowa seatime today
> 
> ...


That Stowa is v e r y nice! As is the SAR a few posts down.....

Tissot for me today


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

minkle said:


>


Lovely pair (ooh er missus) Mike :thumbsup:

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

VinceR said:


> Sharing my hangover with me is this one (but I've another 7 in my bag as I'm off to Greece for a week tomorrow):


They look so much better with solid hands :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Lost my CWC G10...my regular beater...not seen it for about 3 weeks.


That`s a bugger Paul, hope it turns up soon & at least if it doesn`t they aren`t hard or too exensive to replace :wink2:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

the old 14 hagwe


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Hello Friday again!
> 
> Started the day early with an O&W
> 
> ...


I`m begining to think that & the Premier are the coolest watches on this forum B)


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

minkle said:


>


That's a great picture.

The Speedmaster for me.


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Marathon Jsar at the moment and perhaps Tsar with Toshi later on today :yes:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Lost my CWC G10...my regular beater...not seen it for about 3 weeks.


Did you perhaps mis-file it, maybe 8th drawer down, fifth on the right instead of third drawer, second on the left h34r: ???


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Now this:-


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

RLT29 for me today but will be changing when get home to the daily beater


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

An old clunker for me... Ive been wearing this all week as ive started to format up and write the new Ploprof book... more news later, but the heads up is that its a more indepth look than we could do online and will be content rich and fully published etc. I hope it will out by xmas...

So Ploprof D2 on Ted Su....


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

*44mm Zeno Pilot 2824 *










Cheers Mal


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Anonimo Dino Zei San Marco


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Seiko day for me today. OM for work.










Just swapped over to the Bullet for the rest of the day.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmmm oh dear Paul










And usually its a build up of extra muscle in the wrist....oh no...hang on, thats another forum! :lol:

I am afraid today and all this week it has been the old Elgin in my "little pocket".....but looks like my wrist has healed up enough for an X33 this weekend :clap:


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Had this on today


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Now its Friday proper - and not the middle of the night









I'm having a bit of a ho-hum day


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Felca Seascoper....


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Oldie again today. The one at the bottom.

Alasdair


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> Did you perhaps mis-file it, maybe 8th drawer down, fifth on the right instead of third drawer, second on the left h34r: ???


 :lol: Maybe...I better check :lol:



Boxbrownie said:


> Hmmm oh dear Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: "WIS Ridge" --- don't like the sound of that; sounds infectious. :blink:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Same old.....(after a whole week, the reacquaintance is complete - time for a change)


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

langtoftlad said:


> Now its Friday proper - and not the middle of the night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh i like that


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Same old.....(after a whole week, the reacquaintance is complete - time for a change)


That is truly stunning. :wub:


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

This one now!










his one today at work.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > Same old.....(after a whole week, the reacquaintance is complete - time for a change)
> ...


Cheers - it actually doesn't take a whole week to remind me what a great watch it is, but once I've had it on for a couple of days it is very difficult to take it off!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these before coming to work....

*Buran, cal2614 17 Jewels*










Elysee model 16319, Miyota cal.8215 21 Jewels


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

It's FRIDAY!!!

*RLT 13*










Hope y'all are enjyong the evening over there.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

still wearing the Megasonic, and took a quick wrist shot this afternoon










loverly :wub:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Stanford said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Stanford said:
> ...


I can understand that. I don't think I'd ever take it off.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

60's Galco today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RT Pilot today:










Cheers


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Haven't had this one on for a while


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The Swede came though for me. So just unwrapped, changed strap and took pics 

One, well, copper dialed Omega


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Toshi said:


> still wearing the Megasonic, and took a quick wrist shot this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop it!







:lol:


----------

